# convertir fichier RAR en MP3



## MacBookIsaPro62 (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de télecharger un album, mais il se mets fichier RAR je voudrais savoir comment le convertir en fichier MP3 ?? merci bonne journée a vous &#63743;macbookisapro62&#63743;


----------



## fanougym (27 Octobre 2011)

Salut

.rar est une archive. 
Les fichiers mp3 (légaux ?) seront obtenus après décompression.

Utiliser Macpar deluxe par exemple.


----------



## tsss (27 Octobre 2011)

Salut, 
que ce soit pour un .rar, . zip, .gzip, . The Unarchiver est tip top 

Après ce qu'il y a dans cette archive ne nous regarde pas 
(moi ça ne me regarde pas).


----------

